# Just another 'Thankful for Helmets' thread ;)



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok, so maybe 11 degree wind chill & 40 mph wind gusts should have been my indicator to stay off of the horse yesterday. But, with winter upon us and it being dark when I get off of work, my weekends are my riding days. I ride for a family in exchange for barn work and have my choice of seven mounts. Saturday I rode 2 of them, and was saving my favorite for Sunday. 

Reason number 1 to call off the ride should have been the weather. Number 2 reason should have been that he kept running away from me in the field, even though I brought my treats along with me. It was so cold and I just wanted to get in a 15-20 minute ride on him. He was going great the whole time. Walked & trotted on the buckle, a lot less stubborn than his usual self. Did a couple of crossrail lines in both directions and threw in a few canters in both directions as well.

I should have ended it there, on a good note! He wouldn't stick with his right lead canter so I tried for it once more, then I would be finished for the day and smother him with love and treats. Got half way around the ring and something spooked him at the canter...probably the wind. He has a pretty nasty spook- dead stop and jumps to the side. I saw it coming, but couldn't stick it out. I went flying off, landing on my butt, then felt my head smacking the dirt. I remember closing my eyes mid-air, opening them, making sure he wasn't going to step on me, seeing him look back at me and trot off to the other side, closing them again & waiting for my head to smack the ground. 

When I finally decided to open my eyes again to survey my damage, I was hanging on for dear life to my crop (lol). I realize that I probably didn't even need to carry my crop that day, but did any way out of habit. I didn't even use it. I laid there for what felt like an eternity, but probably only 20 seconds. I said to myself 'Well, my butt hurts worse than my head so thats a good thing!', thanking myself for always wearing a helmet. 

Luckily, I was able to walk/hobble away from the accident, and hop back up on him. My butt hurts and I have a slight headache today - probably good indicators to get to the doctor - and that'll probably happen tonight after work. My helmet wasn't broken or cracked, but I will definitely be getting a new one just in case. I thought for sure it was broken in half from the sound it made when hitting the ground, but no visible cracks. Without the helmet, I know I would probably have a crack in the back of my skull.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm glad you seem to be okay, but it sounds like you are handling it well in seeking out a doctor and a new helmet. Even without any noticeable cracks the helmet has lost some of it's integrity and should be replaced. It did it's job !


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

bkylem said:


> Even without any noticeable cracks the helmet has lost some of it's integrity and should be replaced. It did it's job !


Yes it did indeed! 

My head is much better (no more headaches!)....my behind is still a little sore, and I have taken almost 2 weeks off from riding so far...as hard as that is! I've heard that it could take months for a tailbone to stop hurting completely. And even years after it can still make you wince in pain if you bend or sit wrong. Great!


I don't remember being this sore when falling as a kid! haha!  and I fell A LOT back then! crazy pony.


----------

